# Surf ECNL to DPL



## Desert Hound (Aug 19, 2018)

I would have thought this would be a prominent topic. 

What exactly did the club tell the parents/kids about the sudden change from ECNL to DPL?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 19, 2018)

1


----------



## Canyon90 (Aug 19, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> I would have thought this would be a prominent topic.
> 
> What exactly did the club tell the parents/kids about the sudden change from ECNL to DPL?


I would have thought Surf ECNL would go DA Pilot, not DPL.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 19, 2018)

I have no insight.  But my guess is it went something like this:
“Thanks for agreeing to play with Surf.  The great news is that your coach and teammates are the same as last week.  The other great news is that we have decided at the last minute to not play in ECNL any longer.  The even better news is that your players will be part of a new league that is taking place exclusively in the South Western region.  
You can probably jump ship to an ecnl team. Or maybe even make a DA team.  But it’s pretty late in the season and most rosters are complete.  And you won’t be getting back any money that you’ve paid so far.
Have a great day.  Go surf”


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 19, 2018)

Canyon90 said:


> I would have thought Surf ECNL would go DA Pilot, not DPL.


DA Pilot is just U16.  Surf ECNL is all older age groups.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 20, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> DA Pilot is just U16.  Surf ECNL is all older age groups.


ECNL is also at the ‘06 and ‘05 age groups.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 20, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> DA Pilot is just U16.  Surf ECNL is all older age groups.


As mentioned on another thread, Surf does not have ECNL any longer.


----------



## swilly858 (Aug 30, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> As mentioned on another thread, Surf does not have ECNL any longer.


Just let the dust settle, Surf has some more moves to make, and other options coming their way.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 30, 2018)

swilly858 said:


> Just let the dust settle, Surf has some more moves to make, and other options coming their way.


I see for this year at least, those ECNL teams are now DPL teams. The DPL schedule is now online for the coming year.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2018)

Will the DPL site include rosters at some point?


----------



## MijoPlumber (Sep 30, 2018)

swilly858 said:


> Just let the dust settle, Surf has some more moves to make, and other options coming their way.


Mija, what more moves? What more options? Maybe new stories and new jumpers.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 1, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Will the DPL site include rosters at some point?


You can see who is on a team by looking at game reports.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 1, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> You can see who is on a team by looking at game reports.


Thanks  for the info on the game reports.  Hopefully they show a little more data down the road and the website gets the scores updated.


----------

